# Guys leaving kisses at the end of texts, yes or no?



## nemesis1

So this is probably gonna sound really immature and trivial, but whats the deal with guys leaving kisses at the end of texts then, is it yay or nay?

So i was texting this one girl a while back and she always used to leave kisses at the end of texts but i never did as i thought that guys didnt do that lol, so one time i did leave a kiss on one of my texts and she made a big deal out of it (in a positive way)

so now im texting a few other girls and again they always leave kisses at the end of texts, sometimes i do but i feel a bit stupid, everytime i get a text from them i go through this stupid turmoil of "should i leave a kiss on this one?"

Kinda stupid thread i know but whats the deal here? Is it a good or bad? Girls i want your opinion especially!


----------



## Amocholes

Would you sign a note with a little smiley face or a heart?


----------



## AussiePea

Actually this is something I ask myself often also and I never know the answer lol. I think it's normal for girls to leave them to anyone from friends to loved ones however from a guy I probably wouldn't unless you were involved with them somehow. A smiley face would be more appropriate I reckon.

Then again I could be completely wrong lol.


----------



## RaleighTheodoreSakers

Here in Brazil people hang up the phone saying kisses, finish a work e-mail with kisses, text message also.

I work in a german company here in Brazil, when people from germany and america come here they find it very weird we do that. A german guy said that if u do that in Germany you'd be hitting and offending the woman.

It's a question about culture, dont know how things work there but in here at least its very normal


----------



## heroin

Absolutely nay.

I'm surprised you even asked this question. Did you lose your copy of the man rules?


----------



## Cyrus

lol..I always leave kisses at the end of texts. You don't have to be their lifelong partner to leave kisses at the end of it, a couple of x's aint gonna hurt them. If there leaving kisses for you then it usually means you're allowed to do it too. Don't worry about it.


----------



## nemesis1

Amocholes said:


> Would you sign a note with a little smiley face or a heart?


No, but im guessing these women who leave kisses at the end of texts wouldnt either?



Cyrus said:


> lol..I always leave kisses at the end of texts. You don't have to be their lifelong partner to leave kisses at the end of it, a couple of x's aint gonna hurt them. If there leaving kisses for you then it usually means you're allowed to do it too. Don't worry about it.


Yeah thats what i thought. Actually i only ever leave just one kiss....the girlies seem to like it lol.

Actually i should have mentioned that these girls i mentioned are/were possible dates so i guess in this context is okay. I dont think i would leave my mother kisses at the end of a text lol.


----------



## Amocholes

nemesis1 said:


> No, but im guessing these women who leave kisses at the end of texts wouldnt either?


Girls will. Guys not so much.

If this is someone that you are close to then do it.


----------



## kiirby

I always leave two. I only use one for special occasions


----------



## markx

If it's a potentially romantic relationship, I'll add X's to a text or closing IM message if they do it first and generally I'll mirror the quantity that they send to me.


----------



## Cheesecake

How do you put kisses in text form anyway? 

Like this?: :{|}


----------



## jonesy0039

i do a kiss at the end of a text if its my gf anyone else gets nothin


----------



## millenniumman75

I use emoticans lis the smiley face, but the kiss thing? One can get virtual mono from that kind of thing.


----------



## BKrakow

Girls go crazy over that stuff, especially if you don't usually do it. If we're talking to a new guy or in the early stages of a relationship, and he doesn't usually leave kisses or other romantic nothings in the text and then suddenly he does, it's like OMGexcitementbrainexplosion!!!!!!1.


----------



## RaleighTheodoreSakers

Cheesecake said:


> How do you put kisses in text form anyway?
> 
> Like this?: :{|}


=*


----------



## Futures

It's not something I'd do, but then again, I don't text so I don't really know what the proper etiquette is for something like that.



heroin said:


> Did you lose your copy of the man rules?


:lol


----------



## nemesis1

Cheesecake said:


> How do you put kisses in text form anyway?
> 
> Like this?: :{|}


no, a kiss in text form is just an X


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Does she mean it as a kiss or just an 'x'?
I leave 'x's at the end of texts to family/close friends, but wouldn't to anyone else. Though when I put an 'x' I don't think "Oh, I'll just leave a kiss here" it's more like just a signing off thing?
When I don't leave my sister an x at the end of a text she texts back to ask why I'm angry at her :/.
Baffling.


----------



## nemesis1

I've always been under the impression that an x at the end of your text is a kiss in text/msn type chat.


----------



## lyssado707

Guys can do anything women can do


----------

